# can't find headset bearings???...help pls!



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking for replacement bearings for my Cane Creek headset that is original equipment on my 2010 Specialized Enduro. 

I thought, "I'll be able to find replacement enduro brand (or other high quality) bearings online no problem". I have searched and searched with no luck (the only places I have found them are on EU websites). Cane Creek doesn't sell them, Specialized doesn't sell them. Any ideas?

The bearing part numbers are:
MH-P16(52X7X45deg)
MH-P08F(41.8X8X45deg)


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

looks like a campy bearing and a standard 1.5 IS bottom


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Components :: Headsets is42 and is52


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a hard time believing your Specialized dealer can't get them. 

Your headset bearings go bad and they expect you to replace the bike? Not likely.

Or I could be wrong.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just google MH-p16 bearing, and MH-P08F bearing. Found a couple of places, youll have to look through their sites. Or give the US places a call.Or put a new headset in. Not sure how you toasted your bearings already, but I guess it could happen?


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

*thanks*



nov0798 said:


> Just google MH-p16 bearing, and MH-P08F bearing. Found a couple of places, youll have to look through their sites. Or give the US places a call.Or put a new headset in. Not sure how you toasted your bearings already, but I guess it could happen?


Thanks reptile and nov for your help.

nov, the only sites that I get when I do that google search (first thing I tried, BTW) are based in China and EU. I was hoping to get some high quality stuff made here un the US. Calling US places (including Cane Creek) I think is the next move. And the bearings aren't toasted, they're actually fine; the problem is that the steel outer of the bearings has some corrosion that is pitting the aluminum headset cups.

reptile, you did better than me searching on the Cane Creek site. When looking at the two you listed, they don't have the part number or dimensions (that are stamped on the OE bearings)listed. How did you know/how did you figure out that "MH-P16 (52X7X45)" is the "IS52" on the Cane Creek website? I'm going to give them a call and see what they have to say, because they have several 52s that look close, and none of the top bearings look right...I'll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

gmcttr said:


> I have a hard time believing your Specialized dealer can't get them.
> 
> Your headset bearings go bad and they expect you to replace the bike? Not likely.
> 
> Or I could be wrong.


the dealer cannot get the upper 41.8 campy bearing


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

*good and bad*

Just talked to Gary at Cane Creek...

reptile was on the right track, we just hadn't gotten to the right part of their website; none of the stuff that I found looked right because I was searching in complete sets, not bearings. Gary directed me to the "store" section of their site and helped me locate some badass bearings to fit my headset, almost. they have the IS52 which is the correct bottom bearing, BUT they do not offer the IS42 for the top.

I'm starting to be pretty mad at specialized for specing a Cane Creek headset, then using some random top cup that uses some random bearing that Cane Creek doesn't even make. Would it have really been that hard to use a IS41 which it seems is waaaaay more common? Even the Cane Creek guy was confused as to why they wouldn't have just used the 41s...

The Cane Creek bearings can be found here for those that might be looking:

Cane Creek - Headsets, Parts, Bearings, 110 Series


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

MtnMan1 said:


> the dealer cannot get the upper 41.8 campy bearing


You should be able to get that bearing through any parts wholesaler. Sounds like your shop is being lazy.


----------



## bipaboy (Mar 14, 2012)

The headset that comes on the specialized bikes are Licensed by Cane creek and are not made by them. They do not stock them and cannot sell them. The IS52 lower bearing will not work as specialized uses integrated crown on the steerer tube and the lower bearing will not accept this crown properly. I spoke with a Cane Creek tech and they said that you must go back to the dealer to buy the lower and upper bearing. Specialized dealers will be able to source this for you as I was able to find a replacement set,


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

As mentioned already, these are standard 1.5 and 1.125" campy 4545 headset bearings. I'm surprised you guys are having trouble sourcing some.

But if you get really stuck, I've got replacements.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

Call guys at www.goridebicycles.com and they will get you your bearings/headset. I had no problem getting my specialized headset/bearings from them
I am surprised that your LBS unable to order. BTW I believe specialized sells only complete headsets not bearings


----------

